# 2017 Oglethorpe County reports



## Arrow3

Let's get the new year started....Oglethorpe County has one of , if not the best county reports here on GON....

I didn't kill a deer last season but it wasn't because I couldn't have....I passed on a bunch of small bucks and one decent 3 year old....I still had meat in the freezer from last year so there was really no reason to shoot a doe. Hoping to join an established trophy managed property this coming year but finding the right one is still up in the air....Time to do a little more duck hunting and go back to hunting my coon dog....If any of you guys wouldn't mind me removing a few coons from eating your corn, shoot me a message.... Here's hoping we all have a safe, successful year!


----------



## rbday1989

Just want to know when's a good time to look for Shed in Oglethorpe county!!


----------



## hicktownboy

rbday1989 said:


> Just want to know when's a good time to look for Shed in Oglethorpe county!!



Now... We have found as many sheds the first week of January as any other weeks.  Food plots prior years have been the ticket but with the lack of moisture I would check ditch/creek crossings, bedding areas and food sources.


----------



## Triple C

Thx Arrow for getting 2017 started.  It takes participation to make any thread viable.  I feel fortunate we have so many that participate on the OC thread each year and I enjoy being a part of it.

Really interesting 2016 season - so hot and dry early on it just didn't make for enjoyable sits.  Food plots looked like a moon scape.  But by late November, with decent rains our food plots came in really well.  Late season saw plenty of deer in plots.  My observation is that we have more deer today than we have had since 2011.  As far as finding sheds, we run cameras year round and don't ever recall having a buck on camera that lost antlers this time of year.  Never found a fresh shed in January on our place.  We find most in March and most of those in or around food plots.    

Looking forward to participating on this thread in 2017 and hope we get even more OC hunters participating.

Happy trails...
Triple C


----------



## transfixer

Hello All,  I just came across this thread,  haven't been active on the GON forum until recently, been hunting in Oglethorpe county since I was 16,, I'm 55 now,  same tract of land. We have a small club, 366 acres,  expanded to 984 for a few years, but had to let the additional acreage after about 7 or 8 yrs go cause of $$ reasons.  Just have 5 guys in the club, try to really watch what we harvest, and not take too many.  We saw more deer this year than in the last few, took a couple nice bucks,  we have a lot of yotes though, working on doing something about that.


----------



## jbird1

Our season kind of mirrored what everyone else is saying....more deer sightings.  I had become concerned for several years but the herd has rebounded nicely.  

It's a different piece of property now than it had been for several decades.  We've gone from a few deer and a ton of turkeys...to a ton of deer and fewer turkeys...to fewer deer and turkey and lots of yotes/hogs/dillos...and now have gone back to a good deer herd, decent amount of birds and plenty of the aforementioned nuisance species.  All in all, we're just happy to be participants in the Oglethorpe woods.


----------



## revans4661

This was my 2nd year hunting in ogelthorpe.  I saw alot of deer last year, and alot of young bucks this year. We are a group of 4 hunting on 225 acres.  We only took 2 this year, ayearing buck and a doe. We only have 2 cameras running, but have only seen 1 yote on camera. It was tough hunting early with the heat, but I saw deer every hunt except for 2, and those were in January. Already looking forward to next year, and following this thread. I've never been a big turkey hunter, but after seeing some of the monsters that I've seen this year, I'm going to start.


----------



## Triple C

transfixer said:


> Hello All,  I just came across this thread,  haven't been active on the GON forum until recently, been hunting in Oglethorpe county since I was 16,, I'm 55 now,  same tract of land. We have a small club, 366 acres,  expanded to 984 for a few years, but had to let the additional acreage after about 7 or 8 yrs go cause of $$ reasons.  Just have 5 guys in the club, try to really watch what we harvest, and not take too many.  We saw more deer this year than in the last few, took a couple nice bucks,  we have a lot of yotes though, working on doing something about that.



Pretty cool to be hunting the same tract of land for so long.  Folks across the dirt rd from me have been leasing same tract of land since mid 70s.  Oldest member is 86 and still uses a climber.  Glad you joined us on the forum!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Rabbit Hunt*

Had our first rabbit hunt of 2017 yesterday. Tough hunting with the warm weather but we managed 3. Dogs ran great and we had some real good races.  Appreciate Chris and Christy bringing the dogs and joining us.


----------



## Triple C

Good stuff BD!  Love that sticker on the back of the truck..."Briar Life".  Think that's what it says.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Pretty cool to be hunting the same tract of land for so long.  Folks across the dirt rd from me have been leasing same tract of land since mid 70s.  Oldest member is 86 and still uses a climber.  Glad you joined us on the forum!



Thanks for the welcome,,,,,Yes,  that tract of land feels like home to me, lots of memories there,  went up there today to put out some hog bait, getting ready to go after them in a couple weeks,  they've come back with a vengeance since all the rain in December,    we're in the eastern part of the county, very close to the Wilkes county line, if you know where the UGA experiment/dairy farm is on 78, our lease is more or less straight back behind that farm.

 Oh,  and we saw a 6pt today while scouting for hogs,   he still had both his antlers, I've never done much shed hunting, but may this year since I'll be up there a good bit trying to put some pork in the freezer.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford Dawg hooked me up with his friend Bubba tonight and we hunted their club for a few hours. Dogs looked pretty bad tonight but we did manage one. Enjoyed meeting Bubba and his son Blake.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Good deal Brandon*



Arrow3 said:


> Buford Dawg hooked me up with his friend Bubba tonight and we hunted their club for a few hours. Dogs looked pretty bad tonight but we did manage one. Enjoyed meeting Bubba and his son Blake.



Bubba and Blake enjoyed that I am sure. One less turkey egg getter. Hope y'all get to do hunt it more before season goes out.


----------



## Arrow3

First gobbler pics of the year. This picture is from where I killed my very first longbeard in 1991. I haven't killed a bird or even saw one here in 15 years. I noticed a little scratching and set up a camera.  I hope they hang around.


----------



## Triple C

Becoming a rare sight around our place.  Less turkeys today than at any point I can remember since 2011.  Hope they hang around for you.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Those may be the last 2 gobblers left in OC...*

It is crazy how low the turkey population has gotten.  We have a few birds at both my clubs, but nothing like it was in the past.  I have one gobbler on camera at my SC club and a group of hens at my Clouds creek club, other than that nothing.


----------



## Arrow3

Took another turkey egg eater out of OC last night..



My pup is coming along nicely..


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Dang I thought I was the only one. I'm getting really bummed out about not having any birds. I have gotten zero pics of any turkeys in two weeks I've had cameras out


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Dang I thought I was the only one. I'm getting really bummed out about not having any birds. I have gotten zero pics of any turkeys in two weeks I've had cameras out



I just got in from coon hunting and checked mine while I was out....Nothing but deer and a pack of dogs on mine.

It's crazy if YOU don't have any turkeys!!


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Nice video Brandon! 
I finally saw a few birds yesterday so hope is still there!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Went back down yesterday to check cards. Getting a few birds on camera. I did see a gobbler by himself on up in the morning also, just cruising around. Thought that was kinda odd to see him by hisself


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

2017 turkey season was pretty decent. Killed 2 in Oglethorpe and one in Walton. Looking forward to the 2018 season already. Got a bunch of Jake's running around my OC property


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Son has some luck...*

My son got a bird yesterday.  First bird we have heard gobble all year (did not gobble till after 9 am).  He was with a hen and my son was able to call in the hen with gobbler in tow.  Turkey sign is few and far between on both my clubs, same as last year, they pretty well gone.  Congrats Addicted on your success.  What few OC turkey hunters I have talked too seem to think the turkey population is pretty much depleted.  No sightings or gobbling at all.


----------



## Triple C

Depressing on our place as far as turkeys.  Worst since 2011.


----------



## Triple C

Anybody heard if turkeys have been placed on the endangered species list in Oglethorpe...


----------



## dawg7478

Have been out three times and just heard a gobble or two about as far off as you can hear-very few tracks also.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Slim pickings on the turkeys...*

My son finally got up on a hot bird several weeks back and was able to harvest it.  And he has been on another bird 3 times but can not close the deal.  Other than those 2 and a couple hens seen, it has been tough.  Fingers crossed for a strong hatch of young ones this spring and the coyotes don't get them all.


----------



## transfixer

I've had quite a few on my trail cams the last month or two, haven't had time to devote to huntin em this year though.  Been seeing lots of turkey tracks on our interior roads as well,  of course we've seen plenty of yote tracks as well !  Having a problem getting my fellow members to commit to helping me cut down the yote population,  seems everyone always has something else they have to do ,,, lol


----------



## frdstang90

This has been my first year turkey hunting (have said for last 10 years when deer hunting I was going to try turkey hunting in spring).   I have to work every other weekend so i hunted opening weekend, last weekend and this past Sunday morning. I have heard plenty of gobbling every weekend except Sunday morning but I just haven't been able to close the deal.  I didnt hear a thing Sunday.  I wish I had started years ago because I am hooked.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*What part of the county are you hunting?*



frdstang90 said:


> This has been my first year turkey hunting (have said for last 10 years when deer hunting I was going to try turkey hunting in spring).   I have to work every other weekend so i hunted opening weekend, last weekend and this past Sunday morning. I have heard plenty of gobbling every weekend except Sunday morning but I just haven't been able to close the deal.  I didnt hear a thing Sunday.  I wish I had started years ago because I am hooked.



Been dead in Sandy Cross, Clouds creek area for most part...


----------



## frdstang90

We are in south end of county in Stephens Community behind Oglethorpe County saddle club.


----------



## Arrow3

Worst turkey season in my lifetime... I've worked 2 longbeards all season. Called in a few jakes ... I joined a 3000 acre club in Philomath figuring to kill a couple down there and not a single bird has been killed off the property. 90 % of the mornings I've went have been silent. I have been traveling all over trying to get on birds with no luck .  I have hunted Redlands ,  Cedar Creek, Di-lane Plantation,  BF grant,  and Lake Russell wmas and also some Corps land.  It's absolutely depressing what has happened to the turkey population.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Congrats Arrow*

Saw in the Turkey section you limited out at close of season.  Nice .  Tough year for me and my boys, though we did get one bird.  Hopefully we see a good hatch this spring and more birds in the woods next year.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Saw in the Turkey section you limited out at close of season.  Nice .  Tough year for me and my boys, though we did get one bird.  Hopefully we see a good hatch this spring and more birds in the woods next year.





Thanks Neal... yes, it was a tough season for me but I hunted my butt off and got it done the last weekend.. 2 of the birds came from Oglethorpe and 1 from Lincoln.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Just checking in...*

Hadn't been down to OC in about 6 weeks.  Running my son to baseball games across the southeast and then all the rain has kept me away.  I understand the loggers have finished logging my clouds creek club and have left it in a mess, roads did not get graded and cleaned up and then they knocked down our gates and refuse to put them back up.  We've had 4 double ladder stands taken from the property while the loggers where on site.  So,  now we have to invest in more stands and new posts and gates for our exterior road entrances, just another cost of being in a club I guess.  Hope you all OC hunters are doing well.


----------



## CC Rider

I went down to our club Saturday. Saw some sign and lots of chantrells in the oak bottom.


----------



## red neck richie

CC Rider said:


> I went down to our club Saturday. Saw some sign and lots of chantrells in the oak bottom.



Thanks for the info Chris. I will see you in a few weeks on work days. I look forward to the season and catching up with you. I think an omelet with hog sausage chantrells and cheese would be good for breakfast.


----------



## CC Rider

Got a pig this evening, making sausage tomorrow. All of the chanterelles are gone. Picked a few the other day. They were very good.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Checked trailcams yesterday...*

Pleasantly surprised to see some nice bucks on my cameras with a couple of months of growth to put on.  Also, a few pictures with turkeys and poults in tow.  Timber company came back last week and gated our roads in clouds creek club, so that was good to encounter as well.  Overall, a good day to be in OC.


----------



## Triple C

Put cameras out last weekend.  Looking forward to checking them in a few more days.


----------



## Arrow3

The buck I hunted last year is back but sadly doesn't look like he's gonna even be as big as he was last year unless he make a big jump these last few weeks...


----------



## transfixer

Went this past Sunday and checked cameras, nothing spectacular, got a couple does with fawns, no twins,  plenty of turkeys,  a few yotes,  must have had a lot of rain the last couple months cause the weeds and briars have outgrown the 4ft tall pines in the clearcut. Deer should have plenty of browse, better than last year.   Relocated cameras to check in a few weeks,


----------



## rbday1989

Got a few on the hit list this year the big 10pt I was after last year and seen him once at the end of shooting light bow hunting so couldn't get a shot! He looks to be wider this year! Any other guys seeing good bucks this year? Our club is thick bc of all the rain I'm excited about the season!!


----------



## Triple C

Pulled cameras this past weekend and nothing to get to excited about.  Almost 2 years after thinning of pines I am thrilled to hear quail calling throughout the property.  Be cool to actually be able to hunt wild quail at some point in the future.  With all the rain this year the understory in the thinned pines is a jungle.  It's a beautiful thing from a habitat perspective.  Looking forward to getting fall plots in the ground in a couple more months.


----------



## GAGE

Triple C said:


> Almost 2 years after thinning of pines I am thrilled to hear quail calling throughout the property.
> That is pretty cool, and last week I came up on a bunch of baby quail scurrying around one of my food plots.  Pretty awesome to see that good plots/managment can benefit all wildlife.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Made it down for several hours Saturday AM*

Several of my club members wanted to plant some Peas so we took one of the members UTV and plows and plowed up 5 decent (1/4) acre sites on our openings that we plant our fall plots on.  They wanted to see what they could do with them for bow season plots before we put in our main fall/winter plots.  Checked cameras and must say I am seeing some pretty good bucks so far.  I hope they stay around, probably break up from their buck groups and move off the property before deer season gets here.


----------



## red neck richie

I went out to my camp on Saturday to do a little bow practice and set out a camera. With all the rain the trees are loaded up with acorns. The persimmon trees and muscadine vines are loaded as well. I think I'm gonna hunt the natural food sources first before the food plots this year. Should be a good year.


----------



## Todd E

We've been baiting and hand gunning since turkey season went out. Have had some get away and some find their way to the cooler.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice Todd*

Some good eating there.  The pigs have found our property there in Sandy Cross.  The property owner next to us trapped 28 so far this summer.  It is just too hot for me to go hunt them this time of year.  I was down yesterday checking Cameras, everything is so grown up and thickity.  Won't be long before bush hogging and food plotting.  I got 3 of my primary stands put up and ready to hunt yesterday.  Unfortunately alot of coyotes on my camera in the last month, with several young pups.


----------



## Triple C

*Good stuff Todd!*

Love the black n white photo.


----------



## Triple C

*Tractor Therapy...*

Spent bout 8 to 9 hrs in total on tractor this weekend bush hogging plots and interior roads.  Started saturday morn at daybreak and quit bout 12:30.  Then again this morning at daybreak and finished bout 9:00.  Put my ear buds in and cranked up my fav country playlist and enjoyed the time spent on the tractor.

2.5 acre field in front of the cabin that we'll plant in clover n wheat late Sept.


Happy deer.  Lot's of white clover in this plot.  Bush hogged this morning.


This is long linear plot that has lot's of clover in it.  We'll plant a combination of daikon radishes and oats this fall.  Bush hogging before the sun pops over the trees is the way to go.


This plot hasn't been planted in 2 years.  Had pines thinned in fall of 2015 and spring of 2016.  This plot was a mess with a good bit of slash left in it.  Tree tubes were over grown with saplings around them.  Cleared all the saplings out from around the tree tubes and bush hogged about 8 ft tall dog fennel.  Gonna plant clover n wheat in this plot.


Put this water hole in last March.  It's on the northwest corner our our largest field.  You can see tree tubes in the background.  Those are yates and horse apples grafted this past spring and all doing well.  Water hole is bout half full.  Another water hole on southeast end of the field in the back ground.  Field is 5.5 acres.  Took a while to bush hog yesterday.


----------



## Triple C

Bush hogged trail around beaver pond.


These guys wouldn't leave.  Paid me no attention as I bush hogged this plot.  Lots of white clover in this plot and pigs are helping themselves to it.  Took pic from tractor.  Should have strapped on my pistol.


Moon rise last night.  Sat by the fire pit with a nice cold beverage and enjoyed the moon rising as the daylight ended.  All in all...a great weekend in Oglethorpe County.  


Couple of pics from fly fishing Alaska a couple weeks back.  Caught lot of trout and a few of these guys.  Bears were too close for comfort.


----------



## jbird1

Great pics of the farm...thanks for sharing. I bet a lot of the world's problems get solved on the back of a tractor.  Good stuff


----------



## Triple C

Thx jbird!  One of the few weekends I was solo.  Enjoyed the solitude and tractor time!


----------



## Todd E

You need to tote a hog leg around.. for the pesky don't wanna leave.. critters.  LoL 
Or I would gladly get shed of them for ya.

Beautiful farm.


----------



## Triple C

Thx Todd!


----------



## transfixer

That's a fine looking place you got there Triple C !


----------



## Triple C

transfixer said:


> That's a fine looking place you got there Triple C !



Thx transfixer!  Been a labor of love since acquiring it in 2011.  Love Oglethorpe County.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Ccc...*

Beautiful farm there.  Lots of good memories being made.  Funny those hogs just hung around.  I guess they are pretty much everywhere in OC nowadays.  We havent seen them in Clouds creek yet, but I am sure it is only a matter of time.  We placed several stands this last weekend and checked trailcams, some nice bucks and numerous coyotes as well.  Fawns are getting bigger as well.  Spots almost gone on some of them.  Got club workdays coming up at end of month, so it is getting close.


----------



## Triple C

BD...1st year since 2011 we haven't fed protein.  Interesting enough, pics of bucks is way down from previous years.  Got tired of feeding pigs, coons n squirrels so we decided not to feed this summer. Plus, with thinning of pines, we have browse everywhere.  Hoping the bucks are just scattered around.  Put out a couple more cams this past weekend so hopefully I'll have a few more buck pics in weeks to come.

We gave up on trying to eliminate pigs.  Shoot em on sight but wasn't carrying when pic above was taken.  Easily shot 20 or more this summer.   They come and go.  We just tolerate em and keep shooting.

Interesting thought about pigs...Wonder if they eat snakes.  In 6 years, we've seen only 1 copper head.  Not a single rattle snake or cotton mouth and we have the perfect habitat for both.  And we're on the farm a lot.  Son goes down about every day to check on things and I've sat on that beaver pond for hours thinking I would see a cotton mouth slipping by.  Never a one.  Hard to figure but not complaining.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> BD...1st year since 2011 we haven't fed protein.  Interesting enough, pics of bucks is way down from previous years.  Got tired of feeding pigs, coons n squirrels so we decided not to feed this summer. Plus, with thinning of pines, we have browse everywhere.  Hoping the bucks are just scattered around.  Put out a couple more cams this past weekend so hopefully I'll have a few more buck pics in weeks to come.
> 
> We gave up on trying to eliminate pigs.  Shoot em on sight but wasn't carrying when pic above was taken.  Easily shot 20 or more this summer.   They come and go.  We just tolerate em and keep shooting.
> 
> Interesting thought about pigs...Wonder if they eat snakes.  In 6 years, we've seen only 1 copper head.  Not a single rattle snake or cotton mouth and we have the perfect habitat for both.  And we're on the farm a lot.  Son goes down about every day to check on things and I've sat on that beaver pond for hours thinking I would see a cotton mouth slipping by.  Never a one.  Hard to figure but not complaining.



Our place is in the North end of the county...been there since the 70's.  We have LOTS of six foot black snakes.  Personally, I have only come across a only a single baby copperhead back in the 90's.  There was a rattler killed on the river very early on as well(many decades ago.)  I know the rattlers are more prevalent in the Southern part of the county and I think I recall someone stating they saw a fat one crossing the road near Sandy Cross...which isn't all that far down the road.  I gotta believe that the bigger black snakes keep their #'s down and I'm sure the pigs get their share as well.  I'm always keep my eyes peeled though.  I figure there are more next to my house in N. Forsyth/Dawson than over there.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Jbird...*

We used to lease 240 acres off Turner Hill road (intersects with Lexington Carlton road) on the Broad River for about 20 years (back in my younger days).  We killed many a copperhead every year there.  Our land was in the middle of those 2 big granite yards and I guess all that rock kept them around.  We see a few black snakes around my camp and my club in the Glades/Sandy Cross area but no rattlers or copperheads ever.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> We used to lease 240 acres off Turner Hill road (intersects with Lexington Carlton road) on the Broad River for about 20 years (back in my younger days).  We killed many a copperhead every year there.  Our land was in the middle of those 2 big granite yards and I guess all that rock kept them around.  We see a few black snakes around my camp and my club in the Glades/Sandy Cross area but no rattlers or copperheads ever.



Yep...those thoughts I have had quite often.  We are basically surrounded by quarries and also have giant boulder outcroppings throughout the interior of the property...seems like the perfect rattler den habitat.  I'm not complaining though!  Another species I keep an eye out for are pygmies.  Their range supposedly includes Elbert and NE Oglethorpe, etc.  Never run across one though.  I'm just fine rubbing elbows with my buddies, the black snakes.


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> Our place is in the North end of the county...been there since the 70's.  We have LOTS of six foot black snakes.  Personally, I have only come across a only a single baby copperhead back in the 90's.  There was a rattler killed on the river very early on as well(many decades ago.)  I know the rattlers are more prevalent in the Southern part of the county and I think I recall someone stating they saw a fat one crossing the road near Sandy Cross...which isn't all that far down the road.  I gotta believe that the bigger black snakes keep their #'s down and I'm sure the pigs get their share as well.  I'm always keep my eyes peeled though.  I figure there are more next to my house in N. Forsyth/Dawson than over there.



  We haven't seen any copperheads , or rattlers on our lease in a very long time, don't think our hogs have much to do with it though, as they don't roam our whole lease, but as I've gotten older and feel a little less bulletproof I've started seriously watching where I walk anyway,  bought a set of snake chaps two years ago, ( which were waaay too hot)   and bought a good pair of snake boots this summer. 
       There was a 3 or 4ft rattler killed about 30yrs ago on our lease,  don't think we've seen one since, and to my knowledge I don't think anyone has seen a copperhead, which I've always thought was weird?  I figured we were just lucky,  I'm sure they are there. 
       Back about 78 or 79, there was one year we couldn't hunt the land we now lease,  prior to that it was open land, Columbia woodland,  they sold it to Champion International, during the transition year we had to lease another tract,  a small 60 or 70 acre tract somewhere near Sandy Cross,  I remember it was very close to a small quarry, that wasn't used anymore, there was an old quanset hut there, and the quarry had 15-20 ft of crystal clear water in it,  with a crane underwater still in the hole,  we were told local kids used it for a swimming hole, but it always looked like rattlesnake heaven around there with all the rocks and ledges. We only leased that land one year, and then started leasing what we have now.


----------



## georgia_home

We've only seen a few snakes over the last 10 years. 2 copperhead. One of which was a baby, dead on road. Other fair size, alive and crossing. 

Seen a number of the skinny black ones. Racers I think they're called.

2 weeks ago, walked the farm, sneakers and knee high weeds. And after the first pass through, the vision of a rattle/head there got me back into more visibility.

Didn't see any hogs but the guys have stopped feeding pigs cause the feeders looked like hog wallows. 

Had some deer and rabbits around too.


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> We haven't seen any copperheads , or rattlers on our lease in a very long time, don't think our hogs have much to do with it though, as they don't roam our whole lease, but as I've gotten older and feel a little less bulletproof I've started seriously watching where I walk anyway,  bought a set of snake chaps two years ago, ( which were waaay too hot)   and bought a good pair of snake boots this summer.
> There was a 3 or 4ft rattler killed about 30yrs ago on our lease,  don't think we've seen one since, and to my knowledge I don't think anyone has seen a copperhead, which I've always thought was weird?  I figured we were just lucky,  I'm sure they are there.
> Back about 78 or 79, there was one year we couldn't hunt the land we now lease,  prior to that it was open land, Columbia woodland,  they sold it to Champion International, during the transition year we had to lease another tract,  a small 60 or 70 acre tract somewhere near Sandy Cross,  I remember it was very close to a small quarry, that wasn't used anymore, there was an old quanset hut there, and the quarry had 15-20 ft of crystal clear water in it,  with a crane underwater still in the hole,  we were told local kids used it for a swimming hole, but it always looked like rattlesnake heaven around there with all the rocks and ledges. We only leased that land one year, and then started leasing what we have now.



I'm with you..I wear Danner's for deer & turkey.   We hunt OTG for the most part so surprised we haven't kicked up a few.  

As far as quarries for swimming, I remember back in the 80's when there was one or two that were swimmable...the trick was to make sure you had a good spot to EXIT the swimming hole before taking the plunge...haha.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> BD...1st year since 2011 we haven't fed protein.  Interesting enough, pics of bucks is way down from previous years.  Got tired of feeding pigs, coons n squirrels so we decided not to feed this summer. Plus, with thinning of pines, we have browse everywhere.  Hoping the bucks are just scattered around.  Put out a couple more cams this past weekend so hopefully I'll have a few more buck pics in weeks to come.
> 
> We gave up on trying to eliminate pigs.  Shoot em on sight but wasn't carrying when pic above was taken.  Easily shot 20 or more this summer.   They come and go.  We just tolerate em and keep shooting.
> 
> Interesting thought about pigs...Wonder if they eat snakes.  In 6 years, we've seen only 1 copper head.  Not a single rattle snake or cotton mouth and we have the perfect habitat for both.  And we're on the farm a lot.  Son goes down about every day to check on things and I've sat on that beaver pond for hours thinking I would see a cotton mouth slipping by.  Never a one.  Hard to figure but not complaining.



Too far north for Cottonmouths.  Southern Lincoln/mcDuffie county is about as far north as they come. 

This side of Oglethorpe County has VERY few rattlesnakes.  The other side of the county has a fair amount. I have lived here for 37 of my 41 years and I've never seen one on my side of the county.


----------



## jbird1

Arrow...do you have any theories about why the timber population doesn't run the length of the county?  I was wondering if all the quarry racket (vibrations) pushes em out of my area...just a thought.


----------



## transfixer

Went to the club today and checked trail cams,  and was pleasantly surprised !  Got a good half dozen smaller bucks also off this same cam, couple basket 8pts, and good many 4 and 6pts,  prior to this batch I've been getting mostly does and yearling bucks , looks like our population is a little better than I thought.  Still not seeing many fawns,  I'm hoping its not due to yotes,  I've gotten a few yotes on cams,  but not more than 5 or 6 scattered over a large area.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Pulled cameras this past weekend and nothing to get to excited about.  Almost 2 years after thinning of pines I am thrilled to hear quail calling throughout the property.  Be cool to actually be able to hunt wild quail at some point in the future.  With all the rain this year the understory in the thinned pines is a jungle.  It's a beautiful thing from a habitat perspective.  Looking forward to getting fall plots in the ground in a couple more months.



Triple C ,   I was totally surprised today when taking my 4wheeler out one of the interior roads on my way to check trail cams,  I had two immature Quail running down the road in front of me !   First Quail I've seen on our property in probably 20yrs !    We used to have 3 or 4 coveys on our lease back in the day .  I guess they're making a comeback ?  Or did the state release a bunch of them in Oglethorpe county ?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice buck Transfixer*

We were down in clouds creek Saturday posting our property lines in the sections that recently got logged.  Was a hot AM.  We saw 6 deer, including a mom and 2 spotted fawns on the property. I guess I will be down in OC pretty much every Saturday going forward.  Cleaning up our camp next weekend, then the following 2 weekends are club work weekends, then the season opens up.  Speaking of quail, we had several coveys last year at our Sandy Cross club, hopefully they still around.


----------



## transfixer

In watching the weather its always hotter over in the Oglethorpe county area than it is where I live in West Ga,  add that to the fact that the wind doesn't blow through the trees on a pine plantation lease, makes for a very hot workday this time of year. 

 I did some mowing yesterday with my trailcutter mower along the sides of the roads through our property, cut a couple trails that the deer will hopefully use,  have more to do as well in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Arrow3

jbird1 said:


> Arrow...do you have any theories about why the timber population doesn't run the length of the county?  I was wondering if all the quarry racket (vibrations) pushes em out of my area...just a thought.



I have no idea . There's an old wives tale that they won't cross hwy 78 

Really, it doesn't make any sense but they just aren't many here... Get down toward Stephens and Maxeys and there are a good many...Ive killed them in Philomath too.


----------



## jbird1

Arrow3 said:


> I have no idea . There's an old wives tale that they won't cross hwy 78
> 
> Really, it doesn't make any sense but they just aren't many here... Get down toward Stephens and Maxeys and there are a good many...Ive killed them in Philomath too.



I figured you probably had the best feel for the rattler situation around those parts.  Yeah, it makes no sense at all...that there's some imaginary line.  I could understand if their range didn't extend past a line (like cottonmouth) but the N. Ga mtns. are full of em.  Now watch me kick one up after all this discussion.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> I have no idea . There's an old wives tale that they won't cross hwy 78
> 
> Really, it doesn't make any sense but they just aren't many here... Get down toward Stephens and Maxeys and there are a good many...Ive killed them in Philomath too.



I've never seen any on my place but my buddy has killed them across 78 on Stevens grove church rd. So this old wives tale may hold some water!


----------



## Arrow3

Here's one from Stephens this morning.


----------



## transfixer

Okay now,  you guys are going to have me watching where I put my feet so much I'm not going to see any deer if they're standing in front of me    I had my snake boots on Sunday when I was up there,  and I will continue to wear them till the weather gets cold,  I'm only about a half mile/mile north from hwy78,   I'm pretty sure they don't care that they aren't supposed to cross 78


----------



## red neck richie

transfixer said:


> Okay now,  you guys are going to have me watching where I put my feet so much I'm not going to see any deer if they're standing in front of me    I had my snake boots on Sunday when I was up there,  and I will continue to wear them till the weather gets cold,  I'm only about a half mile/mile north from hwy78,   I'm pretty sure they don't care that they aren't supposed to cross 78



Don't wear snake boots. Never have in many years of hunting the county. I have seen some copperheads but took care of them with an axe handle. I have never seen any other poisonous snake. Not saying they aren't out there just saying your not likely to run into one. Be alert but not paranoid.


----------



## transfixer

red neck richie said:


> Don't wear snake boots. Never have in many years of hunting the county. I have seen some copperheads but took care of them with an axe handle. I have never seen any other poisonous snake. Not saying they aren't out there just saying your not likely to run into one. Be alert but not paranoid.



I've been hunting this same tract since 77,  never really worried about snakes till a few years ago,  starting wearing chaps about 2 years ago,  didn't like them as they were too hot,  bought a pair of snake boots this year,   I don't move quite as fast as I used to, and don't feel bulletproof anymore like I did when I was younger,  so I figured it was a good idea to start wearing them,,  lol


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Goodness...*

That is a huge rattler.  BTW, any of you OC guys ever out the Sandy Cross / Glades area, our camp is at intersection of Lexington/Carlton Road and Pea Ridge road.  You can not miss our camp.  Stop by and say Hello.  We ususally there every weekend from ML weekend thru Xmas weekend.  And some bow season weekends as well.


----------



## red neck richie

Buford_Dawg said:


> That is a huge rattler.  BTW, any of you OC guys ever out the Sandy Cross / Glades area, our camp is at intersection of Lexington/Carlton Road and Pea Ridge road.  You can not miss our camp.  Stop by and say Hello.  We ususally there every weekend from ML weekend thru Xmas weekend.  And some bow season weekends as well.



I'm off of Lexington Rd. and Eades Rd. Is your camp the one you can see from the road on the right on Lexington with all the campers and pole barn with the burn barrel?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Yes, that be us...*



red neck richie said:


> I'm off of Lexington Rd. and Eades Rd. Is your camp the one you can see from the road on the right on Lexington with all the campers and pole barn with the burn barrel?



Stop by and say hey sometime.  We will be down there Saturday cleaning up camp, washing campers, getting everything done to start camping for the season.


----------



## Triple C

Any of you guys tried Sander's BBQ on why 77 near Vesta?  Read about it on Paymaster's site.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Not familiar with Sanders...*

We have had the BBQ that is downtown Lexington several times in the past.  One of our senior members loves to cook and grill out, so we generally eat dinner at camp.  Lunch is a sandwich or we visit Sandy Cross cafe and grab a burger.  Vesta isn't far from us so if Sanders is good, we will have to give it a try as well.


----------



## whithunter

Sander's BBQ is very good.  Excellent ribs and brunswick stew.  They are very friendly as well.  They don't take credit/debit cards so bring cash.  Definitely worth a visit if your in the area.


----------



## GAGE

whithunter said:


> Sander's BBQ is very good.  Excellent ribs and brunswick stew.  They are very friendly as well.  They don't take credit/debit cards so bring cash.  Definitely worth a visit if your in the area.



I will make it a point to try it as I pass by there every time I go to our camp.


----------



## Triple C

Gonna have to make a trip up there myself since it's only a few miles north of the farm.  Did a cook on Saturday.  6 hrs at 250.  This is just before I put them in a foil pan, smothered in apple juice and covered in foil for couple more hours.  But...love to try BBQ joints I've never tried.  Sanders is on my list.


----------



## killswitch

Triple C said:


> Any of you guys tried Sander's BBQ on why 77 near Vesta?  Read about it on Paymaster's site.



Great food and people. Eat there quite often.  It's all good, but the ribs are some of the best around !


----------



## killswitch

Buford_Dawg said:


> Stop by and say hey sometime.  We will be down there Saturday cleaning up camp, washing campers, getting everything done to start camping for the season.



No telling how many times been down that road going to our land in Elbert Co.  Nice set up you guys have there.


----------



## Arrow3

whithunter said:


> Sander's BBQ is very good.  Excellent ribs and brunswick stew.  They are very friendly as well.  They don't take credit/debit cards so bring cash.  Definitely worth a visit if your in the area.



They are remodeling the place right now.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Night Hunters*

Apparently there were arrests by DNR in OC of multiple individuals night hunting on crop depredation permits and killing over their allotted numbers and also killing bucks.  Apparently, the permits only allow does.  I am not familiar with crop depredation so have no clue how it works.  Article(s) recently published in the OC Echo according to a GA Hunting Facebook page I saw today.  Then a buddy in my club notified our club of apparently another incident in last few weeks.  Hopefully they are not in my areas, heck we don't have enough deer to support crop depredation permitting  

You heard anything on this Arrow?


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Apparently there were arrests by DNR in OC of multiple individuals night hunting on crop depredation permits and killing over their allotted numbers and also killing bucks.  Apparently, the permits only allow does.  I am not familiar with crop depredation so have no clue how it works.  Article(s) recently published in the OC Echo according to a GA Hunting Facebook page I saw today.  Then a buddy in my club notified our club of apparently another incident in last few weeks.  Hopefully they are not in my areas, heck we don't have enough deer to support crop depredation permitting
> 
> You heard anything on this Arrow?



Yeah  I know all about it. The guys were not from the county . It happened in the Stephens/Maxeys area.


----------



## Hunter25

Had a guy show me a pic a few weeks back of 8 or 10 that came from Sandy Cross area bean field, over half were bucks a couple of pretty nice ones. The meat will be consumed and his kids had a good time but not sure the deer herd can stand much of that.


----------



## transfixer

Went to the lease today to do some mowing around camp, mowed a few trails through the woods,  set up a blind for bow season,  hasn't rained there in at least a couple weeks, maybe more,  just about all the mud holes are dried up,  Hogs are concentrating in the low lying areas,  they been tearing up one of our hardwood bottoms,  looks like someone went through there with a set of double harrows!    Oglethorpe county needs some rain!


----------



## Steven037

Sanders is good stuff. We actually hunt the property that borders his farm. Good food and good people.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Spent the day in Clouds creek for a club workday*

yesterday.  Had a great time, got alot of work done, stands are set and ready to hunt.  Of our 15 members, 13 showed up and worked their tails off.  Roads and trails cleared.  All that is left is to plant foodplots on our 9 plots there, I think we decided 3 saturdays from now to do it.  I pulled all my trailcam cards and not a shooter on camera.  I had been watching 5 really nice bucks all summer and over last 3 weeks not a picture of a decent buck.  Got me somewhat concerned.  One of my members said some of the recent nighthunting was within a couple of miles of our property, hopefully they didnt bushwhack some of the nice bucks we had been seeing.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> I pulled all my trailcam cards and not a shooter on camera.  I had been watching 5 really nice bucks all summer and over last 3 weeks not a picture of a decent buck.  Got me somewhat concerned.  One of my members said some of the recent nighthunting was within a couple of miles of our property, hopefully they didnt bushwhack some of the nice bucks we had been seeing.



  Had the same thing happen to me,  pulled cards yesterday and only one buck on cam, it was a 4pt,  last card pull two weeks ago I had 3 or 4 nice 8pts, one 10pt and numerous yearling bucks,  its like they quit coming around ?   but I also quit putting out corn ,didn't put any out at all two weeks ago,  and crab apples are beginning to drop and a few muscadines,  so I'm hoping that is part of the reason.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC

Those night killed deer in the local news paper were from the Stephens area , bucks were not very big.


----------



## frdstang90

CHANDLECTRIC said:


> Those night killed deer in the local news paper were from the Stephens area , bucks were not very big.



Any more info on this.  I hunt in the Stephens Community.


----------



## rbday1989

How much rain did the Oglethorpe county get?


----------



## Triple C

rbday1989 said:


> How much rain did the Oglethorpe county get?



According to Farm Logs...


----------



## transfixer

Headed to Oglethorpe county in the am, this weather has me raring to go !  Hopefully I'll have a story to tell, or pic to show come Sunday evening.  Good Luck all !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Good luck...*

We  are heading down this evening after work as well.  Hunt in the AM then workday starts at 10 on our SC club.  We are continuing to see a good number of hogs moving thru our property on our trailcams over the summer, so we may have more shooting opportunities this fall


----------



## transfixer

Disappointing weekend on our lease for opening weekend,  weather was perfect Sat morning,  just didn't seem to be anything moving,   wind got up Sat afternoon and continued with some gusto Sunday morning,  Pulled trail cams and activity seems to have trailed off some from a few weeks ago,  even the hogs seem to have vanished from our property ?   Maybe some rain over the next couple days will liven things up a bit ,,


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Weekend...*

My son hunting Saturday AM and saw a lone doe. Our club workday went well, got alot done and meet several new members.  Got all my stands ready to hunt, hoping IRMA doesnt cause to much damage.  Anticipate we may have to cut up some down trees here and there but hopefully that all.  It was a beautiful day Saturday for sure and the dogs won a big game, so all in all a great weekend.


----------



## red neck richie

Hunted Saturday. Only seen a young 6pt and a small pig. Got out of the stand about 7:30 and headed back to the truck. When I got to the truck I noticed 5 big pigs in the back of the field I parked in. I used the truck for cover and crept up to the hood and whacked one with my crossbow right behind the shoulder. He dropped and flopped a few times. Then to my surprise he got up and hobbled into the woods. I gave him to expire thinking he wouldn't be far. I knew it was a good hit. I followed blood to a creek and lost the trail. By then it was pitch black and called off the search. Came back the next morning and looked some more. I couldn't find him. That's only the second animal I couldn't find. I was bummed I thought I had some breakfast sausage for the next couple months. But that's bow hunting. Next time I'm gonna bring my rifle as well.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Check your stands...*

We had numerous stands that got dislocated from the trees due to IRMA and had to be put back up.  And numerous downed trees across our roads in our clubs that required chainsaw work.  Got all our foodplots done this weekend as well.  And got to run over the UGA game in between all the work.  All in all, a nice weekend.


----------



## Triple C

Surprisingly, we had much less tree damage that what I expected.  Had a large pine that fell across the split rail fence to the entrance of our west property and a few pines throughout the stand but nothing major.  No large oaks fell.

Almost finished planting this past weekend.  Planted brassicas a couple of weeks earlier and they are out of the ground.  Planted wheat, oats and white clover this past weekend.  Got one more clover plot to plant and the fields in front of the cabin that we'll plant in wheat n a pure stand of clover in one section.  Just noticed the 60% chance of rain on Friday is now at 20% and nothing in sight so hope I didn't plant to early.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> Surprisingly, we had much less tree damage that what I expected.  Had a large pine that fell across the split rail fence to the entrance of our west property and a few pines throughout the stand but nothing major.  No large oaks fell.
> 
> Almost finished planting this past weekend.  Planted brassicas a couple of weeks earlier and they are out of the ground.  Planted wheat, oats and white clover this past weekend.  Got one more clover plot to plant and the fields in front of the cabin that we'll plant in wheat n a pure stand of clover in one section.  Just noticed the 60% chance of rain on Friday is now at 20% and nothing in sight so hope I didn't plant to early.



Sounds like you've got it goin' on over there!  Like you, I was up Saturday for a post Irma inspection and I was pleasantly surprised that no bigger trees were down.  I brought the Husky just in case but never had to crank her thank goodness.


----------



## Arrow3

It's hot in Oglethorpe County,  I know that!!


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> It's hot in Oglethorpe County,  I know that!!



Something I've never understood,  its always hotter over there by two or three degrees than it is where I live here in West Ga,   add to that our lease is nothing but planted pines,  which no wind blows through, so that makes it even worse!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Finally got in several hunts...*

Hunted Friday evening and Saturday AM, saw a doe during each hunt.  Could have taken the doe on Saturday but I was further back in the woods than I wanted to drag one 
It sure was hot on both hunts.  Looks like this coming weekend we are going to see 50 degree weather.  Still have not found the first lick of buck sign anywhere in the woods and my white oak patches do not appear to have many acorns this year.  Nothing dropping at this time.  Have not had a shooter buck on camera now in over a month, they just disappeared.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice weekend again...*

Hunted Friday thru Sunday AM.  Saw lots of does on both my clubs.  No bucks.  Deer really moved well on Saturday evening and Sunday AM with the colder weather.  Killed a big Copperhead on my Smithsonia club Saturday evening as I was leaving the club.  You guys be careful and wear your snake boots.


----------



## transfixer

Extremely dry in the woods,  Oglethorpe needs some rain !   Not a lot of movement in the woods, what there was seemed to be in the middle of the day,  moved cameras around to try and figure out whats going on.


----------



## Triple C

Got lucky on planting this year.  Brassicas planted ahead of Irma are doing great.   Grains and clover planted after Irma with plenty of moisture in the ground are well on their way.  Hope forecast for rain this weekend holds up!


----------



## transfixer

I have been waiting for some rain to plant a couple small plots, tilled up a couple weeks ago,  hoping I can get up there early enough Friday to till again and throw some seed down by Sat , ahead of the predicted rain Sun and Monday.


----------



## jbird1

It's been tough to get out so far....appreciate the updates/reports!


----------



## eman1885

Didn't hunt Friday cause it was too hot , and wasn't gonna hunt yesterday, but decided to give it a go. The oaks were raining acorns, and right at dark I had deer come in all around me. The first and only one to give me a shot was a nice buck, and while the shot didn't hit where it was supposed to, it did hit something it needed to. The buck only went 60 yards before giving out. I've noticed lots of scrapes popping up in the woods I hunt over the past week. With the soybeans around my parents place dying off and the oaks dropping, things are getting good. Here's the buck I shot...


----------



## Triple C

eman1885 said:


> Didn't hunt Friday cause it was too hot , and wasn't gonna hunt yesterday, but decided to give it a go. The oaks were raining acorns, and right at dark I had deer come in all around me. The first and only one to give me a shot was a nice buck, and while the shot didn't hit where it was supposed to, it did hit something it needed to. The buck only went 60 yards before giving out. I've noticed lots of scrapes popping up in the woods I hunt over the past week. With the soybeans around my parents place dying off and the oaks dropping, things are getting good. Here's the buck I shot...



Very nice!  Congrats on a fine buck.  That looks like a Dan Quillian longbow.


----------



## Triple C

*Nice to see...*

Thought these critters were extinct around our place.  Glad to see a few on camera lately.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice buck...*



eman1885 said:


> Didn't hunt Friday cause it was too hot , and wasn't gonna hunt yesterday, but decided to give it a go. The oaks were raining acorns, and right at dark I had deer come in all around me. The first and only one to give me a shot was a nice buck, and while the shot didn't hit where it was supposed to, it did hit something it needed to. The buck only went 60 yards before giving out. I've noticed lots of scrapes popping up in the woods I hunt over the past week. With the soybeans around my parents place dying off and the oaks dropping, things are getting good. Here's the buck I shot...



Congrats on a fine bow harvest.  Good luck rest of the season.

CCC, those things are extinct around our clubs as well, but apparently several of our bowhunters have seen a few this fall.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Congrats on a fine bow harvest.  Good luck rest of the season.
> 
> CCC, those things are extinct around our clubs as well, but apparently several of our bowhunters have seen a few this fall.



BD...Turkeys are a beautiful sight these days.  6 years ago you couldn't sit on stand without a flock coming thru.  No idea what happened but definitely a crash in the population.  Hope I keep getting pics.


----------



## eman1885

Thanks guys. Nice pic CCC. The bow is actually one that I made, not a Quillian's. Though i have shot quite a few of his bows


----------



## jbird1

eman1885 said:


> didn't hunt friday cause it was too hot , and wasn't gonna hunt yesterday, but decided to give it a go. The oaks were raining acorns, and right at dark i had deer come in all around me. The first and only one to give me a shot was a nice buck, and while the shot didn't hit where it was supposed to, it did hit something it needed to. The buck only went 60 yards before giving out. I've noticed lots of scrapes popping up in the woods i hunt over the past week. With the soybeans around my parents place dying off and the oaks dropping, things are getting good. Here's the buck i shot...



sweet!


----------



## Arrow3

Here's an Oglethorpe County deer I got working a scrape this past week. I have some history with him. He never shows up in the daylight


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Here's an Oglethorpe County deer I got working a scrape this past week. I have some history with him. He never shows up in the daylight
> 
> https://youtu.be/BwkI5RcKzh4



Arrow3..That is one fine buck.  Hope you get on him!


----------



## jbird1

Great video....love the sound.  I may have to start capturing more video instead of pics.  Good luck with him!


----------



## Seavy

Hey y’all newly joined but I have been visiting your post for a while. Just wanted to spread the word, I killed a 53” rattlesnake Monday. He was in the nook of a oak tree 5’ off the ground. Keep your eyes open never heard of rattlers climbing. It was in the Wolfskin area. That’s a fine deer Brandon hope you get him!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Well, it is about to get real*

Leaving about 3pm to head to Sandy Cross and give it a go this weekend with the ML.  Still way to warm to get overly excited, but gotta hunt when time allows.  Looks like a cold front coming in about Tuesday, would be nice to be able to hunt mid next week, but gotta pay the bills first.  That is a nice buck Brandon, hope you get a chance at him in the daylight, imagine around Nov 6th thru 13th.  

Seavy, welcome to the forum, post up and alot of snakes being seen in OC this year, I killed a huge copperhead several weeks back on one of my clubs.  

Good luck this season fellows, if you ever want to meet up at SC cafe for breakfast or lunch, hit me up.  I will be down every weekend from now till Thanksgiving.


----------



## Arrow3

Seavy said:


> Hey y’all newly joined but I have been visiting your post for a while. Just wanted to spread the word, I killed a 53” rattlesnake Monday. He was in the nook of a oak tree 5’ off the ground. Keep your eyes open never heard of rattlers climbing. It was in the Wolfskin area. That’s a fine deer Brandon hope you get him!



You must be the gentleman my wife talked to. She told me about that snake.


----------



## Arrow3

Neal, hit me up if you need help getting a big one out 

Took this pic this morning in SC


----------



## Seavy

I am the same gentleman
Bard owls are so cool that’s an awesome picture


----------



## red neck richie

Bd, is that your camper with the carport over it and the nice deck in front? How many members and acres yall have over there?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Rr...*

That is my best buddies camper.  He just had the shelter and porch built out.  I am thinking of doing same here soon.  Just priced it this weekend.  We actually dont hunt there at our campsite.  We used to lease land all around it, but paper companies sold out and private landowners changed hands so we just have a great campsite.  Our properties that we hunt now are right down the road in the Sandy Cross community and then over in the Smithsonia community.  About 5 minutes from our camp, so it is not bad at all.  I do get the liberty of turkey and small game hunting several of the properties around our camp, so that is good during those seasons.

We had a great turnout in camp this weekend and saw lots of deer between us.  My youngest son saw 4 or 5 different bucks and several does and I saw numerous deer on all my hunts.  Just nothing to meet our club rules.  With the cold front pushing thru this week, should get the bucks roaming around.


----------



## jbird1

Great to hear the deer are moving good.  I'll slowly be packing all week to hopefully roll out Thursday mid-day.    As luck would have it, Thursday is early release and Friday is a teacher work day.  My young gun (15 yr. old) and my forward observer (8 yr. old) are counting the minutes.  It appears we are looking at some Chamber of Commerce type weather and a New Moon so things are coming together nicely for a glorious opening weekend.  I can already smell the fire bucket and hear the stories that will no doubt be repeated around it as they are every year....some stories never get old...haha.  Good stuff.


----------



## red neck richie

Buford_Dawg said:


> That is my best buddies camper.  He just had the shelter and porch built out.  I am thinking of doing same here soon.  Just priced it this weekend.  We actually dont hunt there at our campsite.  We used to lease land all around it, but paper companies sold out and private landowners changed hands so we just have a great campsite.  Our properties that we hunt now are right down the road in the Sandy Cross community and then over in the Smithsonia community.  About 5 minutes from our camp, so it is not bad at all.  I do get the liberty of turkey and small game hunting several of the properties around our camp, so that is good during those seasons.
> 
> We had a great turnout in camp this weekend and saw lots of deer between us.  My youngest son saw 4 or 5 different bucks and several does and I saw numerous deer on all my hunts.  Just nothing to meet our club rules.  With the cold front pushing thru this week, should get the bucks roaming around.



That's awesome. We are starting to see some more deer moving at our club as well. We still have a lot of hogs too. I think there was 5 or 6 killed this weekend alone.


----------



## Stickman

*Bear in OC*

This pic is across the road from my property


----------



## transfixer

What area ?  up around Elberton ?


----------



## Triple C

Not sure about how I feel about bears in our neck of the woods.  Another hunting opportunity and more wildlife diversity on the upside.  Downside will be destroyed fruit trees and such.  Buddies up north that deal with them don't like em very well.


----------



## Arrow3

I've got a buddy with a bear on camera in the Stephens area.


----------



## Stickman

Centerville rd / long creek


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Ccc...*

That bear Stickman posted appears to be in your area?  Keep your guard up 

And let me say I sure do appreciate all you OC hunters posting, this is one of the few county forums that still gets alot of attention.  This cold weather sure does make me want to get in the woods.  Will be headed towards OC tomorrow evening.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> That bear Stickman posted appears to be in your area?  Keep your guard up
> 
> And let me say I sure do appreciate all you OC hunters posting, this is one of the few county forums that still gets alot of attention.  This cold weather sure does make me want to get in the woods.  Will be headed towards OC tomorrow evening.



That bear is within spittin' distance as the crow flies BD!  Been telling my boys it's just a matter of time till one of us encounters a bear on the property.

As for the OC posters...I'm with you 100%.  Love the fact that so many guys that live/hunt in Oglethorpe County take the time to post on here.   1st thread I check when I log on is here!


----------



## CC Rider

My favorite thread too! I always enjoy seeing everyone's comments or how their hunts went. CCC, I bet if that bear is around the hogs might leave.


----------



## Triple C

CC Rider said:


> My favorite thread too! I always enjoy seeing everyone's comments or how their hunts went. CCC, I bet if that bear is around the hogs might leave.



Thinkin' I would welcome that trade!  Hope you guys have a great season this year in our neck of the woods!


----------



## CC Rider

Looks like it might be a good year. I haven't been able to spend the time there this year that I did last year, hope to see you soon.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Hey CCC, finally bought a cart*

Went to buy a mule and the guy sold it as I was traveling to look it over.  Then meet a guy that refabs carts and he talked me into this one.  I think it will work for me and the price was right.  Very quiet and extremely powerful for electric.  Gotta do some additions (Off road wheel and tire package being shipped today).  Hope to install them this weekend while I am at camp.  Then a slight lift and probably adding a front basket to finish it off.  The sage green color should go well in the woods.

See it at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=907543


----------



## rbday1989

hope everyone has a safe weekend opening weekend of gun season ready to see some big bucks down, haven't been to the club in a couple of weeks ready to see how the deer are moving and bucks getting ready for the rut!!


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Went to buy a mule and the guy sold it as I was traveling to look it over.  Then meet a guy that refabs carts and he talked me into this one.  I think it will work for me and the price was right.  Very quiet and extremely powerful for electric.  Gotta do some additions (Off road wheel and tire package being shipped today).  Hope to install them this weekend while I am at camp.  Then a slight lift and probably adding a front basket to finish it off.  The sage green color should go well in the woods.
> 
> See it at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?
> t=907543



If it’s anything like ours u will love it!  I’m in Myrtle Beach on biz trip so gonna miss opening weekend but will be checking in tmrw with son n this thread to see how opening weekend goes.


----------



## rbday1989

Had a good opening weekend at the club!! A lot of guys seen some small bucks and one guy seen a nice 9pt but let him walk bc he was young! I had a 6pt come in bumping does and had another buck grunting but never seen him! All and all it was a great opening weekend looking forward to the rest of the season!


----------



## oglebuck747

The family and i took a trip down to Disney this past week.  I only got to hunt Sunday morning.  I saw one doe and one spike.  My old man saw 4 does and a potential buck that was scoping out the ladies.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Went to buy a mule and the guy sold it as I was traveling to look it over.  Then meet a guy that refabs carts and he talked me into this one.  I think it will work for me and the price was right.  Very quiet and extremely powerful for electric.  Gotta do some additions (Off road wheel and tire package being shipped today).  Hope to install them this weekend while I am at camp.  Then a slight lift and probably adding a front basket to finish it off.  The sage green color should go well in the woods.
> 
> See it at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=907543



This is my first year using an electric golf cart for hunting, and I have to say I wish I had bought one years ago, mine is lifted with 22in tires, 48v with a 400amp controller and I have been able to go pretty much anywhere I wanted to, even climbing over downed tree limbs and small logs . The coolest thing to me is riding up on deer that don't realize I'm there until I'm within 40 or 50 yds,   lol,, even then they don't really spook, just take a couple bounds and stop and look back at you, like " what are you ? "     I think you'll really like it.


----------



## transfixer

Myself and another member went to the club last Wednesday evening, hunted thurs and fri with muzzleloaders, then brought out the rifles Sat morning.  other guy shot a small buck for the freezer,  I saw a few does,  not much movement on our lease,  not much activity on our cameras either, and whats there is mostly nighttime,  I'm hoping the continued cold weather will liven things up on our club.  My food plots I put in a couple weeks ago before the rain have taken off !  Looking good !  Overseeded a little this weekend, supposed to rain again Monday and Tues,  hope this weekday rain pattern continues,  it'll really help the food plots . 

   Acorns still aren't dropping either,  only ones hitting the ground are the ones the squirrels are cutting,   hogs are still playing hide and seek with me,, I'm beginning to believe there is no such thing as patterning wild hogs ,,


----------



## Seavy

This was a exciting weekend saw a lot of action in both places where I hunt. I also had some heartache shot a shooter buck at least a 9 or ten maybe more 100 yrd shot and it was a good vital shot. 150% sure I hit from his reaction. He left no visible blood trail and I shot him in a bed after he was messing with several does. So no real noticeable trail or destruction to follow that I could be sure was his. Searched over 10 hrs for him with no fortune. Anyways I am considering trying to shoot the shoulder shot from now on and wondered if any of you did and what your opinion was. Sorry for the long post


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Opening weekend*

It was a great weekend for our crew.  We saw lots of deer and had alot of fun at camp.  As I get older, I seem to enjoy the camp and the good food as much, if not more than the actual time in the treestand   Most of our wives joined us this weekend and we had numerous kids and young adults in camp.  Some of our camp pictures included here.  

Now as far as hunting, I hunted both clubs with my sons and we all saw deer almost every hunt, but no shooters.  We did have a real nice 10 point taken on our SC club by a young man, his biggest, probably 110 give or take a few points.  The weather was a little on the warm side, but overall a outstanding weekend.  The rain and colder weather coming this week ought to really get the bucks moving good.  

Transfixer, we gave the golfcart a heavy workout this weekend, it performed great and surprised me at some of the places we took it. It is stock controller and motor, but apparently, the RXV model seems to have alot of torque and it certainly pulled some big hills.

Seavy,

Sorry to hear your misfortune.  

I was taught by my grandfather to pull right middle of the shoulder with my high powered rifle and have done that for 40+ years now.  Break the shoulder bones and in most cases take out both front legs and the bone shattering the heart and lungs.  Has worked 99.9 % of the time for me.  Sometimes, you don't get the perfect shot opportunity and I have shot many behind the shoulder as well with rifle, just as I would with a bow.  It just depends on the situation, but I love a shoulder shot if given.  Everyone has their own opinion on shot selection, so I am 100% positive my answer will be different than others.


----------



## georgia_home

Absolutely!



Buford_Dawg said:


> ....
> As I get older, I seem to enjoy the camp and the good food as much, if not more than the actual time in the treestand
> ...


----------



## Steven037

Absolutely. I think more and more every stand I hang I’m thinking if it’s gonna be a good place for one of the boys to get a shot at a good deer. I love cooking and hanging out at the cabin as much as hunting. Didn’t get to hunt the OC this weekend but will definitely be out next weekend.


----------



## Triple C

Love this thread!  I was traveling opening weekend and missed the firearms opener.  Brooks hunted Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning.  I drove out to farm Sunday to pick up gear for a South Dakota trip today and checked cams while I was there.  Food plots look fantastic.

BD...I'm with you.  I love the habitat work and cooking for the crew.  Would rather my grandson or sons do the trigger work anymore but I sure love hanging with them when we're hunting.  Here's a couple of food plot pics from last week.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> As I get older, I seem to enjoy the camp and the good food as much, if not more than the actual time in the treestand




 Definitely !   Myself and another member were just talking about this over the weekend,  we've both hunted this lease since we were teenagers,  always camping when we hunt as we both live a good ways away from the lease.  We feel like old school throwbacks now cause just about all of our other members drive down in the morning, hunt, and go back home, or hunt all day and go back home at dark.    We were also discussing why is it we always cook more food when we're at the deer club than we do when we are at home ?  lol


----------



## transfixer

Those food plots look great Triple C !   and the deer sure seem to be enjoying them !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Beautiful plots CCC*

The deer are knocking them out it appears.  Our plots did great on one club and are struggling on the other.  We went 3 weeks without any moisture after our planting so that has caused it to be slow.  Hoping the rain will help them out.


----------



## frdstang90

I had a great opening weekend.  Saw several deer.  Had a six pushing a doe Saturday evening. Saw several fresh scrapes that were made between Saturday and Sunday morning.  My son saw deer also and a bunch of turkeys.  He saw 19 turkeys between Saturday morning and evening hunt.


----------



## jbird1

We have a similar report from our primitive, NE Oglethorpe camp....VERY gamey out there.  The usual suspects including deer, hogs, yotes, coons, etc., were all out in force during daylight hours.  The last hour before dark was electric with the New moon.  The Whites and Reds were dropping just enough to keep the deer and others moving throughout the property and not SO much mast on the ground that it restricts movement.  The only thing that seemed to be missing was the Dawgs game on the radio Saturday but we managed to survive.  All in all, it was a relaxing weekend and good chance to recharge the batteries.  As usual, nobody was ready to pack up and leave come Sunday afternoon.  My oldest and I may try to swing through next Sunday AM for a morning hunt if that cold snap being forecasted hits just right.  Other than that, it'll be the following weekend before we get back in earnest. It should be prime time by then.

It's good to see all these posts...thanks for sharing the reports and pics.  Good stuff.


----------



## Dallen92

Decent opening weekend for me. 5 deer Saturday morning with one decent 9 point that I decided to pass up. I attached a pic of him. 3 bucks total that hunt. Saturday evening was pretty slow, but one decent 8 came out into the beans. Sunday morning saw 9 deer with a really good 8 point bumping a doe all over the cut, but no shot. Had a 4 point come in to the grunt tube. 3 bucks seen this hunt as well. On one piece of property we hunt I have never seen so much buck sign this early. Scrapes and rubs everywhere. Easily seen 20+ scrapes in just a couple hundred yards. Looking like it might be a promising year.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Opening morning. Saw 5 does and 4 bucks. One nice 10 point, really young deer though. 3.5 tops. Sunday morning I was skunked! Nothing at all! Good luck to all the OC hunters this year!


----------



## hicktownboy

Our deer are hammering our food plots right now.  Hunted in some oaks where I thought there were going to be acorns and just saw deer passing through to head to plots.  We will be lucky to have anything left in them by December at the rate they are going.  I will get pics next time I am down.  Good luck guys!  Thanks to everyone that posts updates.


----------



## deerhunter092

Hey fellas, shot this 10 pointer on 10/16 cruising for does at 6:30 pm in a foot plot. Have been seeing plenty of deer and rut activity since at my property below Maxeys. Deer have been in the food plots very regularly and have noticed more scrapes over the past week.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice buck 092*

and Great picture.  I snuck down for a couple hunts this week and saw a nice 2.5 YO 7 point cruising and some does and 4 longbeards.  Seeing the longbeards really got me pumped to say the least.  I hope they make it thru the winter.  One of them gobbled about 10 times at a hen over on the next ridge that was cackling.  The guys that are hunting this week have reported lots of deer sightings and scrapes showing up everywhere.  

On the downside, we got some new neighbors from South Carolina hunting a small 40 acre tract next to us and I had to ask them to remove 3 climbers they had put up on our property.  They were friendly, said they did not know where the lines where, they sorta got quiet when I showed them all the yellow posted signs they had walked past to hunt on our side


----------



## Triple C

Nice buck and great pic!  Won't be too many years and you'll be taking that little feller with you hunting.

Weird year for me...lots and lots of travel and very little hunting time.  Had one sit all year back in archery season.  Getting updates from the crew.  Lots of sightings but everything's getting a pass right now.  Hope to make it down tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## deerhunter092

Thanks! Ya'll are right, it won't be long at all before I turn into a hunting guide. I am looking forward to it though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Back from camp...*

Seen deer every sit, no bucks moving in my neck of woods, only does.  Saw more turkeys and have a big hog on a trail camera in the Sandy Cross area.  Lot of scrapes and rubs showing up but no bucks for me.  Nothing harvested on either club as far as I know, but lots of shooting Saturday in Sandy Cross, not much in Smithsonia.


----------



## revans4661

Sat opening morning til 12. Saw one doe, 6 turkeys , and a bobcat. Sat yesterday afternoon and saw 3 does. No bucks yet on turner hill rd, but had some promising pics on the camera, mostly at night. Hopefully this weekend they will start chasing. Just glad to be back in the woods!


----------



## jbird1

Great Deer, 092....and love little man's suspenders!

It's been real tough sitting on the sidelines this week during the brief cold snap.  I'm sure the deer were feeling frisky.  We'll get back after 'em this weekend.  Safe hunting, everyone!


----------



## jguffie

Seen a 4 point chasing last Wednesday and a big 8 chasing last Thursday morning and shot a 12 point behind the 8 point


----------



## Tarrowood

What part of the county do you hunt ?


----------



## revans4661

Just climbed up this morning hoping to see some movement around here. Haven't seen much activity yet this season. Wish it was about 20 degrees cooler!  What has everyone seen around the county rut wise? We haven't seen much around here yet.


----------



## Duff

You guys have a great thread going. I keep a check on it as I hunt just outside of rayle across the line. Not able to make it this weekend so looking forward to the weekend  reports.


----------



## Steven037

We hunt just south of the river off 77. We border the north side of Sanders. We hunted last weekend and saw about 50 deer. Mostly does and a few young bucks. We’ve got some really nice bucks on camera but haven’t seen any during shooting hours yet. Glad it’s finally doe days.


----------



## Todd E

I don't post a lot anymore and this is for my buddies in the OC forum. Wild day but tagged first GA buck today and put hook a rack to use. Haven't been in touch with y'all for a spell. Wishing yall the same success.


----------



## Duff

Wow! What a cool looking buck! Congrats!!


----------



## transfixer

Congrats !  looks like he's got some age on him , and that rack is cool looking !    I've got one on camera across the road from you with a rack very similar looking, but not as tall or wide,  I guess we've got some weird genetics around there ,, lol   that one is probably the daddy to one I'm talking about.


----------



## jguffie

Tarrowood said:


> What part of the county do you hunt ?



Who are you asking?


----------



## Tarrowood

Sorry jguffie for not clarifying. I was asking you.


----------



## Triple C

Todd...That is one cool rack!!!  Glad to see u posting. Just got home after spending Thur night until today at farm. Great weekend. Saw bucks on every sit n 3 of em were right on the heels of a doe. I’m shooting a recurve so kills seldom happen but man do I️ luv seeing the boys in pursuit of the girls!  I’ll try n post a few pics later tonite. Left my laptop at Farm n wife is bringing with her later this evening. Really thrilled with the number of deer we have using our property. I’ve put a ton of work into the place over the past 6 years and glad to say it gets better every year. And...Like said before, really enjoy our OC thread and a big shout out to all of you that contribute!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Heck of a weekend...*

Todd, good to see you post.  Neat buck, not many like him with those characteristics.  Dont stay gone so long next time 

We had a absolutely great weekend in our camp.  There were 4 bucks taken on my clubs and all 4 were strong bucks.  3 of them are going on the wall for sure and not sure about the 4th.  I am not posting pictures as I ,nor my sons harvested the deer.  We only got to take pictures and help our fellow members celebrate.  Deer were in full chase mode both Saturday and Sunday on both my clubs and many bucks were seen.  Lots of young bucks followed by the bigger boys bringing up the rear.  Strongly suggest you get in the woods now if you want a chance at a big one that has dropped his guard down following/chasing a doe.  Of the 4 bucks taken this weekend, it appears we only had 1, maybe 2 on a trailcam over the last month.  2 for sure appear to be newcomers hot on trail of a doe.  You just never know what is going to show up when it gets this time of year.  Good luck fellow OC hunters, I will be back down Thursday evening after the rain pushes thru for hopefully another eventful weekend.


----------



## red neck richie

Still seeing a lot of hogs. They were in the middle of a cow pasture so I didn't want to risk a shot. The biggest was about 200 lbs. I watched two boars fighting for about 20 minutes which was pretty cool as I had never witnessed that before. I was running low on venison so I took this 5 point with no brow tines. he was out cruising. Pre rut is on, full rut in the next week or two.


----------



## CC Rider

red neck richie said:


> Still seeing a lot of hogs. They were in the middle of a cow pasture so I didn't want to risk a shot. The biggest was about 200 lbs. I watched two boars fighting for about 20 minutes which was pretty cool as I had never witnessed that before. I was running low on venison so I took this 5 point with no brow tines. he was out cruising. Pre rut is on, full rut in the next week or two.



Were you in your stand when you saw the hogs fighting?


----------



## georgia_home

The guys at our place got a pretty good buck this weekend at About 1100. Hanging with a doe. Looks like a nice 8.


----------



## jbird1

Wow!....sounds like some OC hunters had some great success this weekend!  I love it when a plan comes together..haha.

We had a GREAT weekend in NE Oglethorpe as well.  Not one, but TWO youth hunters scored on their first ever deer.  It was whole bunch of fun having the weekend be about some young guns getting on the board.  Two great shots with clean kills and memories for a lifetime were made.  Good Stuff for sure.

We didn't have and mature bucks hit the ground but the young bucks were out in full force.  It's hard to pinpoint the exact phase of the rut the deer on our property were in with so few hunts but it's the right time to be in the woods, no doubt.  The deer we killed were quartered and coolered so didn't make it by any of the processors for a look-see.  I imagine that the yards were full with a few bruisers here and there.  I did have a single, 55 gallon drum of a pig come barreling past me Friday evening about 4:30.  I didn't get a long look but I assume it was a boar...sounded like a herd of elephants cutting through the timber. 

We'll get back after 'em next weekend and look forward to everyone's reports.


----------



## red neck richie

CC Rider said:


> Were you in your stand when you saw the hogs fighting?



taj mahal


----------



## Seavy

This weekend the temperature was awfully hot was like hunting in coastal Ga. Saturday saw nothing Sunday had 3 bucks come in checkout some scent and drag I set out. One I think was the deer I thought I hit a few weeks back. Was a relief to see him alive and well. Nice set of points just to young, took a nice 8 an hour later. I haven’t noticed an real doe separation yet, but the bucks are anxious and moving a lot where I hunt. This weekend with the cold front coming in should be really exciting!


----------



## revans4661

Been sick to my stomach all day. I missed a big 12 this morning. He was chasing a doe. I heard him before I saw him. He was grunting in stride. The doe and him were on top of me before I knew it. The 30 plus years of hunting could not suppress the buck fever, and I rushed a shot in fear that I wouldn't get another. I searched for any sign for 3 hours and didn't see a thing. Heartbreaking. Needless to say they are chasing hard in n. Ogelthorpe. As I was sitting there in disbelief, a small spike came through on the trail of the same doe. Not 30 sec later, a small 6... He almost got popped out of frustration, but I refrained. I will be back out in the morning. If you hunt north ogelthorpe, I would suggest you do the same. And may you have better aim than I...


----------



## Seavy

I know how you feel Revans, but it’s better to know you missed him, than hit him and never find him. Perhaps you will get a second chance at him soon. I have to agree; my wife almost hit a doe being chased last night in her car. Get out in the woods now whenever you can.


----------



## frdstang90

*Wanted to share cool photo*

I got this photo on my trail cam last week and wanted to share.   I think I am going to print out a copy and frame.  We have seen the most turkeys on our property that we have seen in the last 10 years.


----------



## Tarrowood

Very nice picture !!


----------



## Steven037

That’s a great picture.


----------



## Arrow3

Those things are a nuisance... I'll be glad to help get rid of them for you.


----------



## jguffie

Tarrowood said:


> Sorry jguffie for not clarifying. I was asking you.




I hunt around philomath


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Weekend...*

Spent last 3 days down at camp again.  We continued to see deer on every hunt and had 2 bucks taken this last week(end).  My youngest son got a decent 8 point on Saturday in Sandy Cross.  13 inch inside spread, around a 100 inch buck.  It was running a doe hard and he had to make a quick decision.  The other buck was a 16 inch inside 9 point and was taken our my Clouds creek club.  Personally, I saw 9 different bucks over the course of my 3 day hunt, nothing bigger than a 6 point.  Most of these sightings included doe (either running them or following behind a few minutes).  I saw 3 bucks running a doe this AM, so I know it is still going on strong right now.  Still a great time to be in the woods, good luck fellow OC hunters.


----------



## rbday1989

Hunted Thursday - Friday seen 30 deer seen 4 different 8pt rattled in a 6pt and seen a spike! Seen some bucks chasing hard! Seen a what looked to be a main frame 10pt I'd say he's 130 class buck heavy mass good G2 and G3 he was dogging a doe and I yelled twice and could get him to stop! I told my buddy Friday evening he need to hunt in there Saturday and Sunday be it was a hot stop and it paid off he killed this 11pt with split brow tines!! It was a fun weekend at the club!! Good luck everyone


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice deer RBDAY...*

Congrats on a good one.


----------



## jbird1

Great to see some more OC pretty boys hittin' the dirt!

We had another great weekend in the Northern part of the county.  I haven't seen the camp that full in many years...it was great to see.  My young gun had an interesting hunt Friday night.  He was hunting OTG and texted me early on that he had hogs on the scene.  I asked him not to shoot one and to wait on a the buck he's been hunting.  A little while later I hear him shoot.  Then I get a text saying "big hog running right at me...had to shoot."  Anyway, the way he tells it, it was a single hog that came out of the beaver pond.  He tried to wave it off but it kept coming.  So he shot it between the eyes at around 15 yds. and dropped it in it's tracks.  He said he was scared and after I got to the hog, I could understand why.  It was twice the size of my son and had some nice cutters.    I would say 250 lb Boar if he was an ounce.  I'm not a technical guy and have never been able to post pics on this site you'll have to use you're imagination.

On the deer front, several of us saw some smaller bucks chasing but not any mature bucks.  I'm sure they were out there, just didn't run past any of us.  Gonna try and get back out the Friday after Thanksgiving for a few sits.  As always, look forward to all the OC reports.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I hunted Wednesday thru Sunday. Seen good numbers of deer. Best one being a beautiful 10pt that had a broken G3 and G4 on his left side, if not for that he would have gotten a second look for sure. Not a lot of rutting activity just small bucks running with their noses on the ground. Not sure if it's over or still not here? 
I did manage to kill 3 hogs those few days. Wish they would just go away!


----------



## Dallen92

Hunted the 10th through the 15th and they were completely locked down on our piece. Killed a good 8 point locked on a doe at 350 yds out in the cut. He was just following her watching every step she made. We saw very little chasing overall except for young ones. Some younger bucks seen but the mature bucks were all holding tight with the does in the thick. You could hear the bucks grunting in the thickets just never would show themselves.


----------



## Triple C

Nice bucks guys!  Didn't make it down this weekend.  Looking forward to getting down this week for some sits and Thanksgiving.


----------



## Arrow3

I have seen plenty of deer, just not what I deem a shooter....I haven't shot a deer of any kind since early in the 2015 season so the does better be ready  .... Gotta kill a few and fill the freezer up. I'm still gonna hold off a little bit and see if I can catch the tail end. I still haven't seen hardly any rutting activity.


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> I have seen plenty of deer, just not what I deem a shooter....I haven't shot a deer of any kind since early in the 2015 season so the does better be ready  .... Gotta kill a few and fill the freezer up. I'm still gonna hold off a little bit and see if I can catch the tail end. I still haven't seen hardly any rutting activity.



 Arrow ,  what part of the county are you hunting ?  We're in the southeast corner,  close to the Wilkes county line,  I haven't been to the lease in almost three weeks due to one thing or another,  but am going tomorrow for the rest of the week,  my guys have been seeing scrapes, and a couple of bucks have been taken , but looked like they were just starting into the rut,  hocks not yet dark or stinky,   

  Ours has been starting the week or so before Thanksgiving and lasting till the week after the last few years,  hoping its the same this year.


----------



## Arrow3

transfixer said:


> Arrow ,  what part of the county are you hunting ?  We're in the southeast corner,  close to the Wilkes county line,  I haven't been to the lease in almost three weeks due to one thing or another,  but am going tomorrow for the rest of the week,  my guys have been seeing scrapes, and a couple of bucks have been taken , but looked like they were just starting into the rut,  hocks not yet dark or stinky,
> 
> Ours has been starting the week or so before Thanksgiving and lasting till the week after the last few years,  hoping its the same this year.



I hunt some in the Sandy Cross area and my big club is near the Taliaferro line in Philomath


----------



## Todd E

My OC acquaintances.....check out what Pop got. 
A buck we watched grow all year and called Niner.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Latest...*

Been in the woods since last Friday AM.  Saw deer again almost every sit with numerous young bucks seen.  I just cant seem to see a buck in which I can take the safety off on my clubs this year. Encountered bucks chasing again on Sunday and Monday AMs, but they were young.  We had 2 shooter bucks shot at in the last week, one was missed, the other apparently was hit and bleed some but was not found.  Scrapes have gone dormant for the most part.  I believe it is on the down hill slide in the Sandy Cross and Smithsonia areas now.  Be tougher hunting going forward.  I may take several weeks off and regroup after this weekend.  Headed back tonight with my whole family to hunt the next couple days.  I see some nice bucks taken, WTG Todd's Dad and Dallen.


----------



## jbird1

Yep....another one of those OC pretty boys...congrats to POP!

Taking my family of 5 out tomorrow morning for 2 nights.  We're gonna meet up with a few other members families...should make for a full house!  I hope the deer are still chasing some with a possible secondary rut setting up.  In any event, hope everyone else can sneak out catch a few more November hunts.  I have a feeling a few more monarchs will slip up this weekend.  Good hunting to everyone.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Can you say Big Boar...*

Well, I hadnt seen a good enough buck to take the safety off this season, but Saturday AM just after daylight I heard some rustling in the leaves about 6:45 and out stepped a big old black boar hog at about 50 yards.  We had this ole boy on trailcams around the club since summertime and he finally got caught out in daylight.  First hog our club has ever taken off the club with rifle, they showed up this summer.  As far as deer, continue to see young bucks chasing.  My son saw a potential shooter in clouds creek club Friday AM, but he was running a doe too fast to get a shot off.  I am taking a break from it, will be back down in a couple of weeks.  Good Luck OC hunters, it will be tougher from now on.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Those old boars are as wily as any mature deer.  Speaking of pigs, 2 weeks ago my son shot a 120ish lb sow.  Rather than leaving it for the buzzards, we decided to have it processed for breakfast sausage.  Hauled it to Firetower and asked for medium spice with sage.  Picked it up on the way down last Wednesday and WOW!!!  Really good stuff!  Shout out to Firetower for making great sausage.  Definitely gonna take a couple more to them this season.

Just got home after spending Thanksgiving holidays at the farm.  No deer on the ground but lots of deer seen and surprising to me...still a lot of chasing.  I saw 5 bucks from the stand Saturday morning all cruising for does.  Gonna try and post up some pics later today.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Hunted Friday morning, saw 10 deer 7 bucks and 3 does. All young bucks and some chasing.


----------



## revans4661

Hunted last friday, saw 7 does, 3 bucks, and decided to take a decent 8. We are over run with turkeys right now! I have seen or heard them every sit this year. Never been a big turkey hunter, but may have to start...


----------



## Triple C

Summation of our 2017 season so far...Lots of deer, plenty of bucks, only 1 shooter that keeps eluding us.  Can't complain on the number of deer we have using our property.   Plenty of bucks and does.  We plan on harvesting a few more does before the end of season but with the exception of 1 buck...all the others are getting a pass unless something shows up that hasn't been on camera to this point.

13 yr old grandson took his 2nd bow kill about 2 weeks ago.


Last Wednesday, he was hunting at a friend's club with plans to drop him off at our place on their way home.  When they arrived, my grandson and his friend decided to see if they could get on a hog.  His friend had never killed a pig so off they went.  Bout 30 minutes later they were back at the cabin with pork on the ground.  They gutted it and took it home.  Sent pics the next day after smoking one of the hind quarters and it looked awesome.


Here's a few pics of our food plots this year.  Weather has played a huge role in the quality of our plots this year.  Best fall plantings we've ever done.  And, I put out more white clover this fall than any previous year.  Gonna have plenty of clover throughout 2018 to keep em happy and coming.
















Wishing all the OC hunters the best!


----------



## Arrow3

Went and shot a limit of Oglethorpe County wood ducks thanksgiving morning and just turned them into the finished product


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Went and shot a limit of Oglethorpe County wood ducks thanksgiving morning and just turned them into the finished product



Arrow...How old is that lab in the pic?  Love me some wood duck poppers!  Those look fantastic.


----------



## red neck richie

Triple C said:


> BD...Those old boars are as wily as any mature deer.  Speaking of pigs, 2 weeks ago my son shot a 120ish lb sow.  Rather than leaving it for the buzzards, we decided to have it processed for breakfast sausage.  Hauled it to Firetower and asked for medium spice with sage.  Picked it up on the way down last Wednesday and WOW!!!  Really good stuff!  Shout out to Firetower for making great sausage.  Definitely gonna take a couple more to them this season.
> 
> Just got home after spending Thanksgiving holidays at the farm.  No deer on the ground but lots of deer seen and surprising to me...still a lot of chasing.  I saw 5 bucks from the stand Saturday morning all cruising for does.  Gonna try and post up some pics later today.



I second the shout out to firetower. I take my hogs there as well to get made up into sausage. You should try their venison summer sausage and hickory jerky. Although the jerky is kinda pricey it is really good.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Arrow...How old is that lab in the pic?  Love me some wood duck poppers!  Those look fantastic.



He'll turn 8 this coming January.  Hate like heck that he's getting older. I still hope to get 2 or 3 seasons out of him. He's a good one for sure.


----------



## revans4661

Been a long time since I have seen the OC down this low on the N. GA list so I thought I'd bring it to the top... nothing really important to say, I hunted last weekend and it was very slow. My only excitement was a turkey flying to roost 20 yards away in a tall pine. I will be out this weekend, hoping the weather and possibly some secondary rut action may create some movement . I did find a nice trail leading right to our neighbors plot. Could be promising. I am just thankful to have the time and the ability to get out there and enjoy the woods.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> He'll turn 8 this coming January.  Hate like heck that he's getting older. I still hope to get 2 or 3 seasons out of him. He's a good one for sure.



Nothing finer than a man and his dog!  Great pic.


----------



## Triple C

revans4661 said:


> Been a long time since I have seen the OC down this low on the N. GA list so I thought I'd bring it to the top... nothing really important to say, I hunted last weekend and it was very slow. My only excitement was a turkey flying to roost 20 yards away in a tall pine. I will be out this weekend, hoping the weather and possibly some secondary rut action may create some movement . I did find a nice trail leading right to our neighbors plot. Could be promising. I am just thankful to have the time and the ability to get out there and enjoy the woods.



Only getting updates from my son as I have been unable to get down the last week and will be out of town this weekend.  Planning on a few days over Christmas break.  As for December, we've taken a couple of good bucks during the month over the years.  So many acorns on the ground this year that the plots are just now getting used heavily.


----------



## fredw

Most of the guys in our lease have switched their focus from deer hunting to other things.  We had logging activity on our lease again this year.  Loggers used our food plots for loading zones and created a real mess.  We had to wait for them to finish cutting around the plots before we could get Georgia Forestry in to clear the plots off and disc them.  They are up now and we are seeing deer begin to use them.

Two thirds or so of our lease was clear cut three years ago.  We had a bumper crop of poke berries and the doves are flocking in to them.   Four of us took limits of doves this past Saturday when the fog lifted.


----------



## Arrow3

I killed a nice , fat doe last Sunday afternoon for hamburger meat only. Now I'm gonna kill a couple for some slim Jim's and speciality sausage.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Slowing down...*

I made a one day trip down to my camp and clubs this Saturday.  It was cold to say the least, 24 as I stepped out of my truck.  Saw very little activity and I hunted and scouted most of the day.  Pulled most of my trailcams that had been sit up on food sources and scrape lines.  My trailcams showed alot of 2nd rut activity with young bucks on Dec 5th thru the 8th.  I had numerous cameras on video and have multiple chasing going on across my properties during all hours of the day during that span.  Over last 10 days, virtually nothing on my cameras.  We did have one of our young members take down a couple of does at my Sandy Cross club, so there was some movement to speak of Saturday afternoon.  I winterized my camper and will mostly hunt day trips after Xmas.  Small game season is rapidly approaching and I look forward to running rabbits in our thick clearcuts in January and February.  A fun change of pace from deer hunting.  Good luck to all OC hunters and happy holidays to you.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Hunted Saturday morning. Killed a doe and a coyote. Saw 11 deer total 5 of which were bucks, all young.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Finished up deer season*

Well, I am officially done with Deer for 2017.  Made 2 trips this week after Xmas.  After all the trips to the woods in 2017 I finally got a opportunity at a real nice buck on Wednesday and missed my chance.  Oh well, I hate to miss, but it appears I did.  Deer movement was good on Wednesday and bad on Saturday at my club.  We will start our rabbit hunting here in late January and into February once deer season is officially over on the 14th.  Looking forward to that, it was a great deer season for me, saw lots of deer and could have killed many, but I zeroed this year.  Hope all you fellow OC hunters had a great holiday season and look forward to seeing all your reports in 2018.


----------



## Luke11

Hello all. Just trying to find some public land anywhere in this area to hunt. Hit up the wma today but last day is the first.  Not familiar with this part of Georgia! Thanks and happy New Years!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Finished up my 2017 season yesterday. Took a new hunter down to my place and put him on his 1st two deer. Couple of nice does. I killed a doe yesterday evening and 2 pigs so it was a great day in OC. Looking forward to a great turkey season as I was in the yams yesterday evening and counted 26 in one flock. That's the biggest flock I've seen in several years. Happy New Years to all the fellow OC hunters!


----------



## Arrow3

Finished up 2017 with a 157 lb porky pig


----------

